# Poker Table w/ LED lights and Chip Drawer...



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Good morning all!
Just finished up another table and thought I'd share! This one has LED lights under the rail, chip drawer, stainless steel cups and stainless steel tacks around the edge....


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

nice stuff, love making poker tables


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Those are so cool. Thanks for showing, I can only drool over that workmanship.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Another work of art . Frank , how many have you built in your life time, and I ‘m assuming the first one was much more challenging?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Very cool as always


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Another work of art . Frank , how many have you built in your life time, and I ‘m assuming the first one was much more challenging?


Thank you, RainMan! I lost track, but I've built over 350 tables in 14 years time. The first couple of tables were definitely sacrificial tables for sure.....small price to pay for lessons learned.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

you do amazing work


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a really nice piece of work.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great looking Poker table Frank.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love your work


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

As always, nice job Frank.


----------



## Oneroutertorulethemall (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice work! Looks so great, would not mind having something like it myself


----------

